# Kennt jemand RTE-Consult?



## sternschnup-pe (24 Juli 2003)

Ich habe eine Mahnung über 80 E von RTE-Consult, Saarbrücken, Postfach für eine Dienstleistung die in Anspruch genommen wurde kommen. Das Geld zu entrichten im beigefügten Briefumschlag als Übergabe-Einschreiben.
Ich dachte das ist eine Witz.
Jetzt aber kommt ein Schreiben über 190 Euro.
Ich kann die Fa. nirgendwo finden. 
Kennt vielleicht jemand die Agentur?


----------



## AmiRage (24 Juli 2003)

Warum vermutest Du, dass es etwas mit Dialer o.ä. zu tun haben könnte?

Eine derartige Zahlungsmodalität würde ich auch grundsätzlich als schlechten Scherz betrachten.

Gibt denn die ominöse Rechnung nicht mehr her als "Dienstleistung"?


----------



## sternschnup-pe (24 Juli 2003)

Mit Dialer hat es vielleicht nichts zu tun, ich habe keine entprechnede Seite im Internet gefunden.
Eine ominöse Rechnung habe ich nie erhalten es war gleich eine Mahnung also letzte Möglichkeit der Zahlung vor der Einleitung gerichtlicher Maßnahmen.  
Das Datum und die Uhrzeit wurde noch genannt.


----------



## Dino (25 Juli 2003)

Du wirst ja sicherlich wissen, ob Du eine Dienstleistung erhalten hast oder nicht. Das Ganze ist doch so windig, dass man einen steifen Nacken bekommt. Im Umschlag per Einschreiben an ein Postfach...was soll das denn für eine Fa. sein.

Nimm den Schrieb und geh zur Polizei...fertig - aus! Vielleicht klicken da schon demnächst Handschellen, wenn einer sein Postfach leeren will.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Comedian1 (25 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2003)

Ich hab das mal zurechtsortiert - hat ja offensichtlich mit Dialern nicht allzu viel zu tun...


----------



## sternschnup-pe (25 Juli 2003)

Ja Heiko, mit Dialern hat es nichts zu tun. Aber ich finde keine entsprechende Seite für meine Frage. Vielleicht ist es eine Briefkastenfirma.


----------



## Guest (26 Juli 2003)

*RTE- Consult*

Hi 

Erst gab mal vor einigen Jahren eine Betrugsserie  bei der mit 
"behördlich" aussehenden Schreiben versucht wurde Leute 
abzuzocken.
Wenn du keine (adäquate) Leistung erhalten hast, empfehle ich 
einen Termin beim Betrugsdezernat.  8) 

m.f.g.

Stan


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2003)

Wenn kein Vertragsverhältnis zu der geannten Dienstleistung zustande gekommen ist , dann besteht auch kein Anspruch auf Zahlung.
Die Mahnung kann ignoriert werden, da jeder ohne amtliche Prüfung eine gerichtliche Mahnung erzeugen kann. Erst wenn die Mahnung vollstreckt werden soll,  muss der Gläubiger den Rechtsanspruch nachweisen. Also, selbst prüfen ob doch ein Rechtanspruch vorliegen könnte und dann entscheiden.

gruß
wolle


----------



## technofreak (26 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mahnung kann ignoriert werden, da jeder ohne amtliche Prüfung eine gerichtliche Mahnung erzeugen kann.



Das ist etwas sehr verworren dargestellt. Eine (private) Mahnung kann ignoriert werden, ein
 gerichtlicher *Mahnbescheid* jedoch nicht. Das Gericht prüft dabei nicht  den Rechtsanspruch.
 Falls diesem Mahnbescheid nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen  (dabei muß nicht ein Grund genannt werden)
 widersprochen wird,  ist der Anspruch damit anerkannt. 
siehe auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Juli 2003)

Hast Du irgendwie mal Kontakt zu finnischen Firmen gesucht?
http://www.tampereenmessut.fi/html/alihankinta2002/exhibitors_alih02.html


----------

